# Animais Domésticos



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

*Animais abandonados em Lisboa vão ter famílias de acolhimento temporário*

A nova provedora dos Animais de Lisboa, Marisa Quaresma dos Reis, quer dar "uma resposta imediata à falta de lotação da Casa dos Animais" através da constituição de famílias de acolhimento voluntárias, avançou a própria à agência Lusa.
Lusa15 de janeiro de 2018 às 19:52

A ideia partiu de uma recomendação sua e "visa resolver parcialmente, ou pelo menos dar uma resposta imediata ao problema da falta de lotação da Casa dos Animais de Lisboa", afirmou.

Para tal, será criado "um programa de famílias de acolhimento temporário, amigas da Casa dos Animais". "A ideia será recrutar um terceiro perfil de voluntários da Casa dos Animais de Lisboa que serão as famílias de acolhimento temporário, o que implicará uma alteração ao próprio regulamento, que à partida já está em fase de aprovação final", explicou a responsável.

Apontando que a ideia foi "bem acolhida pela Câmara Municipal", Marisa Quaresma dos Reis adiantou que o programa "irá avançar em breve", mas não se comprometeu com uma data específica.

Segundo a provedora, quem quiser constituir-se como família de acolhimento de animais terá de "mostrar a sua idoneidade através da apresentação do registo criminal e declaração da Junta de Freguesia", e inscrever-se junto do núcleo de voluntários da Casa dos Animais.

Os animais que cada família irá acolher "são escolhidos pela equipa técnica e veterinária da Casa dos Animais", e os custos serão suportados pelo município, uma vez que as pessoas irão contar "com acompanhamento médico-veterinário prestado pela Casa dos Animais, bem como alimentação", explicou Marisa Quaresma dos Reis à agência Lusa.

"Não há qualquer gasto para as famílias de acolhimento temporário que forem voluntárias da Casa dos Animais", vincou, acrescentando que o gabinete da Provedoria quer dar o exemplo e adoptar dois gatos.

Esta é uma resposta que irá avançar enquanto não é feita a ampliação prevista para a Casa dos Animais, que "nem sequer ainda iniciou a fase de concurso público".

Marisa Quaresma dos Reis está em funções desde Setembro "como interina" e tomou posse a 14 de Dezembro perante a presidente da Assembleia Municipal de Lisboa, Helena Roseta.

Sobre o mandato que tem pela frente, Marisa Quaresma dos Reis espera que "seja ultrapassada a ideia de que a provedora faz o que a PSP ou o médico veterinário faz, que essa confusão deixe de existir", uma vez que a provedora tem "um papel muito próprio e diferente".

"O que eu quero fazer com esta oportunidade é chegar à população e sensibilizá-la para a questão do bem-estar animal", salientou, indicando que para tal irá "apostar na formação e conversas com a população", através de debates e mesas redondas "sobre temas delicados".

A Provedoria vai também "colaborar de forma estreita com a PSP e desenvolver programas de formação específica gratuitos" para os agentes.

Marisa Quaresma dos Reis avançou ainda que constituiu uma "comissão de redação da proposta de regulamento municipal de bem-estar animal", documento que "será enviado à Câmara Municipal já no início de 2018".

Ainda neste mandato, "irá avançar" também "uma comissão de acompanhamento de animais em situação vulnerável", presidida pela provedora, mas que incluirá também a polícia, a veterinária municipal e associações.

A apresentação do seu mandato, que irá durar quatro anos e não é renovável, decorreu hoje nos Paços do Concelho.

http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...ento-temporario?ref=HP_Destaquesduasnotícias2


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 20:07)

Não resisti...


----------

